# video of my 90 gallon tank



## crypted (Aug 31, 2011)

hi i created this for my tank The video is just to show the different effects not in any way to replace lighting and they do not change like that it was only done for the video. i didn't really want a 3d background in my tank cause once u put them in you could not change it and other back grounds to me were not appealing so i came up with my own unique background . i know its not the usual for the aquarium hobby just something different and since i don't have alot of money to build my dream tank i thought this gave it a nice look untill i can add more to it .The video is at night with the top light off


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The ship one looks cool


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Very unusual, but very nice. Welcome to the forum

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure it out- is it an LCD screen you have behind your tank? That would be a cool idea, you could even do full screen movies and stuff...


----------



## crypted (Aug 31, 2011)

50seven said:


> I'm still trying to figure it out- is it an LCD screen you have behind your tank? That would be a cool idea, you could even do full screen movies and stuff...


 its not a led screen just a background


----------



## crypted (Aug 31, 2011)

i thought i would add an older video


----------

